
One Kings Lane sold for less than $30M after being valued at $900M - Osiris30
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/23/12588428/one-kings-lane-flash-sales-acquisition-price-bed-bath-beyond
======
obihill
Funny how this valuation thing works?! I'm really intrigued by the mechanics
of how value goes up and down like this. Makes one wonder

